# Hell leuchtendes Garn



## Gen91 (30. November 2008)

Ja der Titel sagt denke ich schon alles

hier nochmal der Link dazu: Hell leuchtendes Garn


----------



## Ollimua (2. Dezember 2008)

Laut dem Tooltip schon, da ja nichts über Regelmäßigen Zauberschaden drinsteht.


----------



## Gen91 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ok habe jetzt die Gedult verloren und mal den faden drauf gemacht.

Und bei DoTs procct es definitiv nicht, aber auch wenn ich als Hexer Schattenblitz spamme procct es unterirdisch selten.


----------



## Livityy (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann das Garn nur empfehlen. Procc recht gut, skaliert recht gut mit Zaubermacht.
Alles in allem macht es laut Recount über den ganzen Raid gesehn bei mir 2,5~2,8% meines Gesamtschadens aus.
Meiner Meinung nach besser als jede andere vz


----------



## KikYu0 (15. Dezember 2008)

+ 8 Alle Werte oder das hmmm
hab den Garn erst jetzt gesehen.. Gibts da vll. Ne Rechnung zu ? ^^


----------



## iBorg (23. Dezember 2008)

ich hab die verzauberung drauf procct auch fast immer es kommt auch mal vor das es auch crittet


----------



## Lenny0021 (11. Januar 2009)

Proccchance: 50%
Internal Cooldown: 45 sekunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (19. August 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ja der Titel sagt denke ich schon alles
> 
> hier nochmal der Link dazu: Hell leuchtendes Garn




Das ding procct sogar wenn meine Teufelsrüstung mich heilt ist eigentlich wie Grandeur ;Der 295Zm procc bringt immerhin ca. 360 dps mehr


----------



## Aerv (6. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ok habe jetzt die Gedult verloren und mal den faden drauf gemacht.
> 
> Und bei DoTs procct es definitiv nicht, aber auch wenn ich als Hexer Schattenblitz spamme procct es unterirdisch selten.


weil solche Items seh oft einen internen cooldown haben
d.h. sie proggen mit einen hohen chace, aber können dann für eine bestimme zeit nicht proggen.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

295ZM für 15 sec = 295ZM/3 = 98.33ZM für 45 sekunden, da es nur eine proc chance von 50% hat und man auch noch casten muss runde ich ab auf 90effektive ZM da kann man absolut nicht mekern. 

(bezogen auf Bossfigths in denen man durchcastet der Idealfall halt)


----------



## Zuvo (21. Dezember 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Das ding procct sogar wenn meine Teufelsrüstung mich heilt ist eigentlich wie Grandeur ;Der 295Zm procc bringt immerhin ca. 360 dps mehr


Jo ist bei mir auch so ca. 1 pro min procct es bei mir und das nur wenn ich in dala stehe^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 19Chico73 (13. Januar 2010)

Ist bei mir das gleiche seit dem letzten Patch.
Procct selbst wenn man AFK in Dala rumsteht fast Minütlich


----------



## Crystania (14. Januar 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir das gleiche seit dem letzten Patch.
> Procct selbst wenn man AFK in Dala rumsteht fast Minütlich



Wie kann es losproccen wenn du lustig in Dalaran stehst? Hexerrüssi? o.O


----------



## 19Chico73 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, auf alle Fälle isses so.
Kann schon sein das es an der Teufelsrüssie liegt die ja ständig versucht mich zu heilen.
Werd da jetzt mal drauf achten und mich AFK ohne Rüssi hinstellen. 

/Edit: Jupp, es ist die Teufelsrüssi


----------



## Gerti (29. Januar 2010)

Fel Armor triggert das Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist die beste caster VZ für den Umhang


----------

